
AMD Ryzen 16 Core “Whitehaven” Enthusiast CPUs Leaked - old-gregg
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-16-12-core-x399-whitehaven-cpus-leaked/
======
tpetry
Can't wait for their server counterparts. Will be interesting to compare them
to Intel at their slightly lower performance but much lesser cost.

~~~
fleetfox
Hmm, assuming broadwell-e IPC and same speeds Xenon counterparts run where
does speculation about lower performance comes form? There is a demo where
Naples is crushing E5-2699 V4

------
flukus
Is enthusiast the right word? I always thought I was an enthusiast, but I've
got no need for 16 cores.

I think specialist might fit better.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Some people are stamp enthusiasts, pokemon enthusiasts, tea enthusiasts...why
not CPU cores enthusiasts? It just means you want to collect more of
something, right?

~~~
brianwawok
Still. I would love this for sadev server or a dev box. With the clock
slowdown though, I bet a 4 core Intel i7 beats it on games... meaning i7 will
still win the game crowd.

